# inversor puente h con tiristores



## electrogomez (Sep 24, 2007)

hola compipas amantes  de la electronica:

es mi primera vez que entro en un foro y quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes tiene la secuencia de disparo de un inversor puente h, pero hecho con tiristores, el tema es que estoy reparando un horno de induccion de la marca BBC de 500 KW y no he podido lograr hacer que funcione el inversor, este puente h consta con circuito de partida que esta hecho de otro tiristor y un condensador que se encuentran en paralelo a la carga, yo he fabricado 3 hornos de induccion pero con IGBT lo cual es mucho mas simple y el problema que tengo es que el tiristor no se corta como los IGBT, entoces no se si estoy realizando bien la secuencia de disparo, lo que me esta ocurriendo es que el horno sube corriente de 10 A y salta a 500A de inmediato, provocando que salten las protecciones del equipo, por favor si alguien lo tuviera o supiera algo de esto se lo agradecere 

vale gracias.


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 24, 2007)

Está jodida la bobina. ¿Buscaste fugas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2007)

Tal vez esto te de algo de luz

http://ciecfie.epn.edu.ec/Automatiz...resEstaticos/hojas guias/06-06/PRACTICA6.html


----------



## electrogomez (Sep 24, 2007)

vale compañeros por la ayuda, mira qui les dejo como es el inversor, mañana tengo que ir a ver que pasa con el horno y voy a revisar la bobina, lo que pasa que es un equipo muy antiguo y con un compañero cambiamos toda la electronica solo dejamos la potencia, rectificador es controlado y funciona lo probe con resistencia de potencia,  pero al momento de conectar el inversor ocurre el problema.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2007)

El sistema de "Apagado" de los tiristores es una buena fuente de problemas, yo controlaria esto y la red de snubber, no sea cosa que los tir. tengan su propio criterio de disparo (Cuando se les de la gana)


----------



## borreguito2000 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ya vi el Diagrama de tu Inversor. dejame decirte que esta muy mal.
Para "Apagar" los SCR tienes que modificarlo. Te recomiendo que diseñes un circuito de Pre-Arranque. es una verificacion de oscilacion de tu carga LC.

Te doy y tip:  El horno de induccion que tenemos en mi trabajo. Tiene una seccion de pre-arranque que consta de inyectar un pulso de "DC" y checar que la carga LC "oscile" a la frecuencia adecuada (ejemplo 9.0 Khz) en caso que no "oscile" a esa frecuencia. no proporcionarle potencia.


----------



## electrogomez (Oct 1, 2007)

hola borreguito2000 vale por tu ayuda 

pero ya pude resolver el problema, lo que pasa es que este horno no lo construi yo, si no que solamente elimine su control electronico e instale tarjetas electronicas hechas por mi y otro compañero, tanto de control de alarmas, adquisicion de tension y corriente, tarjetas de disparo para los tiristores e otra que controla el rectificador esa si es comprada a otro proevedor, te cuento el diagrama que deje es el que se encuentra actualmente en el equipo y el problema que tenia es que como estamos probando con baja tension 180V ac de entrada, siendo que la alimentacion es de 460 V ac, en el inversor solo tenia una sola oscilacion que la produce el cto de partida, como teniamos una resistencia conectada en paralelo al rectificador para ver formas de ondas, esa resistencia la disminuimos en su valor y con eso pudimos sacar mas corriente que pasa por un reactor y asi los tiristores oscilan, en fin nuestra secuencia de disparo esta bien el problema era que como bbc no nos venden repuestos, tuvimos que conseguir por otro lado westcode y no nos proporcionaron los datasheet de los tiristores y por lo tanto no sabiamos su corriente hold, solo tuvimos que hacerlo al achunte ya que son tiristores hechos solo para ellos,  a si son estos gringos, pero ya pudimos resolver el tema y ahora solo me falta conectarlo a la tension 460 V AC y a fundir metales

gracias a la comunidad por la ayuda y a los que escribieron respuestas


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2007)

Me alegro que te funcionara !
Tengo curiosidad por el sistema de disparo que has implementado. si es posible publica algun esquema


----------



## electrogomez (Oct 1, 2007)

cual es tu curiosidad, la secuencia de como poder hacer disparar el inversor o la tarjeta electronica que hace los disparos, te cuento que nosotros identificamos el cruze por cero de señal senoidal de la bobina y asi podemos cambiar de disparos, pero publica mas completa tu pregunta para poder ayudarte


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2007)

Te agradesco la oferta.
El tema de la curiosidad es que los tiristores trabajan (En este caso) con CC, lo cual requiere disparo de encendido y circuito de apagado. 
Yo conosco como implementar esto pero siempre es bueno conocer si existen otros metodos o la mejor implementacion del tradicional.


----------



## electrogomez (Oct 1, 2007)

mira yo es primera vez que trabajo con un inversor de tiristores, por lo tanto se muy poco de estos, pero en el que estoy tranbajando no ocupamos cto de apagado, porque el circuito al hacer resonancia con la carga,  tomamos la senoidal de la carga que es nuestra referencia y  la pasamos a traves de un transformador reductor y despues la rectificamos puente completo y un divisor resistivo, una vez que tenemos los dos semiclos la comparamos con una referencia de una tension determinada por un divisor resitivo y asi identificamos los flancos de cambios y producimos disparos a dos tiristores cruzados, estos conduciran por un tiempo y se cortaran solos por la resonacia al cabo de una frecuencia dependiedo de la carga, entoces la señal de referencia cambiara de estado en la comparacion idicando que hay que disparar los otros dos tiristores cruzados  asi sucesivamente, pero yo creo que es para este tipo de diseño de inversor, e vistos otros que tienen cto de apagado, mira aqui en el doc que te dejo comparan la señal de realimentacion de la carga, la rectifican onda completa y tambien la comparan con su amplitud, tambien lo he echo asi y es para hacerlo autoresonate, fijate la 1º es la senoidal de la carga, 2º señal pasada por transformador y rectificada, 3º puede ser su amplitud con un condensador  o poner un diodo zener, 4º señales comparandose, 5º identificacion de los cruze de las señales y 6 - 7 disparos a los tiristores, ve si te sirve no soy muy experto con este tipo de inversor me acomoda mucho mas con igbt y algun dia pretendo hacer uno con gto para mas potencias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2007)

Nuevamente gracias por el aporte !


----------



## electrogomez (Oct 1, 2007)

mirando el esquema que deje del inversor te puedo decir que primero se carga el condensador c6 y el tiristor T6 es el de partida, una vez cargado el condensador tu disparas  T6 y el circuito entra en resonancia, lo cual provoca una senoidal hasta que se descargue el condensador, pero tambien necesitas una corriente para poder disparar los otros tiristores en este caso por ejemplo nosotros le sacamos la corriente al reactor por la resistencia que tenemos en paralelo, pero la cual tenemos que desconectar, asi que nuestra idea es disparar los 4 tiristores al mismo tiempo despues que el de partida e identificar una corriente minima y empezar hacer pulsos, pero esto solo es teoria por ahora entre hoy y mañana la pondremos a prueba, pero cualquier cosa que ocurra te la comunicare y tratare de hacer algo mas completo una vez que tenga solucionado todas mis dudas y publicarlo ahora si me dejaras un esquema de como haces tu el inversor, me sirviria mucho, ya que ultimamente hay un par de empresas que quieren modernizar sus equipos ya que no quieren comprar hornos nuevos, y la mayoria son re-antiguos la idea de nostros es dejar el rectificador y la potencia y lo demas hacerlo nosotros, como el control , alarmas, etc y por ahora solo ya sabemos un poco mas de este tipo de configuracion de inversor


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2007)

Te agradecere me tengas al tanto de los resultados.

Yo no dije tener un circuito del inversor. Justamente la curiosidad.


Edit
Me imagino que habras buscado información. Yo encontre esto que me parece interesante:
http://iie.fing.edu.uy/ense/asign/elpot1/mcmurray.pdf


----------



## electrogomez (Oct 1, 2007)

si lo habia visto,pero me parecio muy enredado en el que estoy trabajando es mas simple, te mantendre al tanto


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2007)

Efectivamente al minuto de ojearlo ya tenia dolor de cabeza.

Pensaste seriamente un tirar todos los tiristores y poner IGBT´s


----------



## electrogomez (Oct 1, 2007)

no lo que pasa es que donde trabajo construimos hornos con inversor puente h con igbt, pero ahora salio esa pega de modernizar un horno antiguo, pero son unos cachos con tiristores con igbt es mas simple ya que lo puedes cortar cuando quieras, es que en el departamento que trabajo es el de investigacion y desarrollo y trabajo con otra persona mas haciendo innovacion y la mayoria de las veces hacemos todo con igbt


----------



## electrogomez (Oct 17, 2007)

bueno compadre queria avisarte que ya resulto el tema del inversor con tiristores, es muy simple, por ejemplo el esquema que adjunte la otra vez ese es el tipo de configuracion y lo principal en este inversor es hacer que sea auto-resonante y eso se logra midiendo la onda de la bobina atraves de un transformador reductor por ejemplo 1500V a 100V y louego la rectificas onda completa y esa misma señal la filtras pero aparte de la onda completa, o sea hacerlas independientes para luego compararlas y asi obtener los pulsos de disparos auto-ajustados a la frecuencia de resonancia, en el esquema que deja de señales esta super facil de ver, lo otro ese tiristor que se encuentra cruzado es el de partida, si no estuviera este tiristor el cto no funciona ya que es el quien da el inicio para hacer la resonancia, solo se dispara en la partida y despues no se le aplican mas pulsos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2007)

O sea que ya estamos fundiendo ¡¡¡, Buenisimo ¡¡¡

Me alegro que arrancara el artefacto.

En definitiva lograste encontrar por que dejo de funcionar. 

A y gracias por avisar y por los datos !


----------



## electrogomez (Oct 17, 2007)

el tema era que al cambiar la electronica para poder probar silo que estabamos haciendo estuviera bueno habiamos reducido la tension y como no teniamos los datos de los scr no sabiamos su I hold, hasta que ya nos decidimos subir la tension y ahi empezo hacer la resonancia y nuestros circuitos se encontroban bien y ahora ya estamos en 450kw, igual me gusto mucho mas hacer este tipo de inversores con tiristores porque son mucho mas pequños y lo otro son mas robustos en tema de corriente ya que los igbt son muy delicados, por ejemplo cuando haciamos los corto circuitos no les pasban nada a los scr, en cambio un igbt ya se hubiera muerto


----------



## armando (Oct 23, 2007)

saben yo quiero hacer un inversor con scr yo hice un en puente H con mosfet pero quiero hacerlos con SCR. lo que pasa es que los mosfet explotan con un corto o con mucha carga. me dijeron que con los SCR es mejor tambien quisiera saber si si puedo usar el mismo circuito oscilador que uso con los mosfet. los inversores que hago son cuasi senoidal y el mas grande que he hecho es de 8 kilos. yo uso un oscilador pwm el nte 1722. y los inversores los hago a 12 y 24 voltios. por favor ayudenme hacer uno con SCR 
gracias a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2007)

Algo de la teoria:
http://vasen.todouy.com/docs/electronicadepotencia/mcmurry.doc


----------



## Marcelo Iannitto (Jul 12, 2008)

Hola muchachos:
                              Veo que se defienden en esto de la electrónica de los hornos de inducción. Yo soy mecánico con algo de conocimiento de electrónica y necesito fabricar un horno de fusión de 25 a 50 kgrs de acero inoxidable 304 por colada para solucionar problemas asociados a tiempos de proceso. Se que el consumo es de 750 KWH a 400KWH la tn y que estos chicos se excitan entre 3000 y 9600 Hz  de capacidad. No tenía ni la mas pálida idea de el circuito de excitación de la bobina. Gracias electrogomes me empezaste a abrir la cabeza con tu plano. Por lo que que veo se usa rectificador SCR directo de linea como control a traves de las inductancias del voltaje de continua o semicontinua que alimenta al H . El tan mentado H toma la continua y la traduce en alterna de FM accionando por una diagonal y parando los SCR por la otra y así sucesivamente. No entiendo que hace el  SCR (T6) en serie con el capacitor y la bobina. Será modificación del factor de potencia o arranque del aparato?. Se me plantean aparte otras dudas como se logra eficiencia en la excitación y buen factor de potencia después del H ?(bajo factor requeriría SCRs muchos mas grandes), el arranque del sistema requiere frecuencia mas elevada? ,  Hay una variación de la frecuencia a medida que el horno se va calentando? Como opera el control de temperatura?, Los hornos comunes son de 500KW  entre 0,5 y 1 tn por hora trabajan a 500 Hz a en mi caso  a 10 veces esta frecuencia  como se evita el autodisparo de los SCRs por velocidad de incremento de voltaje y por tiempo de apagado?. 

Electrogomes : Por favor si podes mandame un esquema con IGBts como el que implementaste para otras máquinas y si te es posible los tópicos y mecanismos de control del circuito. No me preocupa la base de control porque la podríamos implementar bajo micro. Lo que me falta es la información de operación y variación de las características en el funcionamiento y que es lo que se controla del circuito en el funcionamiento normal. No tengo idea de como terminan siendo la señal de potencia si tiene importancia que sea perfectamente senoidal o si todo funciona bien con una sucesión de triángulos.
A todos los muchachos del equipo: cualquier cable que me puedan tirar va a ayudarme a que esto en vez salir al décimo prototipo salga en el tercero. Gracias por la ayuda.Saludos.


----------



## benito231 (Feb 1, 2010)

electrogomez; 
Hola despues de leer tus mensajes me gustaria saber si me puedes ayudar, pues quiero construir una electronica para controlar un motor trifasico de 0,75kw, el cual debe funcionar en ambos sentidos segun seleccione mediante una entrada digital, con protecciones electronicas de perdida de fase o sobre corriente, yo la verdad soy nuevo en esto y me resulta un poco complicado y pues agradeceria tu ayuda.


----------



## claudioalemar (Jun 27, 2011)

Hola electrogomez, lei que has desarrollado hornos de induccion, te cuento que yo soy tecnico electronico, y soy ayudante de laboratorio en un colegio tecnico, el tema es que estamos buscando circuitos de calentadores por induccion, ya que es el proyecto final del ultimo año, de la materia electronica de potencia, te agradeceria si nos pudieras dar una mano, o enviar informacion, ya que encontramos algunos circuitos, pero hay muy poca info sobre el tema, la idea es hacer un calentador de entre 20 y 40 KW, y estabamos pensando en usr IGBT. Desde ya muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------

